
Perl 6 new regexp rules - soundsop
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl_6_rules
======
thristian
So apparently Perl 6's regexes are not so much traditional regexes as a
compact and efficient syntax for creating parsers and defining grammars...
that sounds incredibly useful. I assume other more traditional Perlisms like
implicit variable names are coming along for the ride too, though - if they
weren't, I'd definitely be more interested in Perl 6.

~~~
thwarted
I'm not sure what you mean by "implicit variable names". If it's that you
don't need to declare variables before you use them, use can use 'use strict'
to avoid that. If you're referring to how things like cmp takes a block with
$a and $b variables, it saves you having to extract values from arguments for
this block which should be really short.

------
kqr2
How to make a RPN calculator using the regexp rules:

<http://daniel.carrera.bz/2009/06/rpn-calculator-in-perl-6/>

------
gjm11
The WP article title is "Perl 6 rules". It's just as well Larry Wall decided
to call the new feature "rules" rather than, say, "sucks"...

